# Food and Bathroom Issue



## rjr3790 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

I have a six and half month old red standard poodle. He is happy, active and in general in good health. He normally sleeps through the night but on April 1st he woke up at 3am crying which is uncommon for him. I woke up to find that he had thrown up and had diarrhea. We brought him to the Vet who gave him a shot for the vomiting and red gel to help alleviate the diarrhea and also gave him a prescription medication for 10 days. He also gave us Royal Canin GI canned food to try for about a week. After a few days our pup was back to his normal excited self but still had very watery stools. We noticed the watery stools increase when he is running around playing. We have a big back yard and when he runs around and plays he will stop to have watery stools several times, otherwise he goes to the bathroom once in the morning and once in the afternoon.

We have switched back to our regular food which is TLC Puppy Food, but he still continues to have loose watery stools. The watery stools occurred on the Royal Canin food as well. The Vet has also given us a new medication to try, but we are wondering if maybe we should change his food to something different? He is happy and acting normal, we just aren't sure why the watery stools continue. Has anyone experience something similar?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't say I've had anything similar happen, but I would say not to do lots of switching around quickly since that will not give your pup's gut a chance to settle. If you want to really figure out what is going on I would have him tested for giardiasis and do a NutriScan analysis. Make sure he doesn't have an infection and also make sure he can tolerate the ingredients of his food.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

If you change food quickly rather than gradually that will give them the runs, I well know. I got a 5 year old from a breeder and I assume she only ate dog food, so since my other 2 loved chicken I gave her some. Oh God help me, she got the runs. Now a year later after realizing to mis food slowly she can eat anything same as the other 2


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww sorry. When my dogs get diarrhea or continue to have loose stool I put them on a bland diet for about 5-7 days, boneless, skinless chicken breast and white rice, boiled.. I cook up enough for a day at a time. Once the stool becomes firm for a day or two I start to introduce their kibble back into the meal each day a little more kibble a little less chicken & rice and usually by the 4th day they are back on their food. Switching food is upsetting on a dogs stomach, normally when you want to switch it takes 4 weeks. week 1 25% new 75% ors, week 2 50/50,week 3 75/25 week 4 100% new. If your dog continues to have loose poo while on the chicken & rice for 2 or more days thats when I have my vet step in. Guardia test is always good to do at that time too.
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/giardia-in-dogs Just for info
I'm not a medical person but only say as to what I've personally experienced in past.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Loose stools can also be caused by medications being taken.........especially if it is an antibiotic, as antibiotics kinda kill everything in the digestive tract both good & bad bacteria! Do the bland chicken and rice and maybe add a couple of spoonfuls of canned pumpkin ( NOT the pie filling kind!) Ask your Vet about probiotics to 'reset' his gut!


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

When Cole had some ear issues and they put him on an antibiotic etc...he had very soft stools then diarrhea. It lasted for nearly two weeks. Pepto did not help enough so I started giving him plain canned pumpkin, about a heaping tbsp, once or twice a day and it cleared right up in a couple of days.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Did the vet check for giardia?


----------

